# Panasonic DMP-BDT230 Smart WiFi 3D BD player



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been playing with Panasonic's new 2013 mid-level BD player and I'm very happy to say this is my favorite new device! It plays everything you throw at it even discs that can't play on other BD players. Very fast and loaded with very cool advanced features.








It's as cool looking as it is fun to work with.

I highly recommend this BD player for anyone who wants to modernize there display. For its modest $129 price this exceptional a/v device is a true bargain. And it's shipping now from your favorite a/v authorized dealer. 

-Robert


----------

